# Need Help Creating Curved Surfaces In SketchUp



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

I have already made this drawer pull for my drill press cabinet and now I want to create an SU model of it for future reference. The pull is curved along its length, width and thickness of the top portion of the pull. I have tried for 3 days now to figure out how to do this curved top in SU with no luck. Any, and all, help would be greatly appreciated. The ortho view of the pull is shown below.










Thanks,
Jack


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Jack
Here's the guy that can help you.

http://lumberjocks.com/DaveR


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

Great job, Dave. They both look great. I like the second better. I can't put my finger on it but it somehow looks cleaner. What methods did you use? I need to learn how to fish.

Jack


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

Dave - After several more hours, I finally was able to create the pulls and completed the BTDP cabinet model.

The method I used was very time consuming and there are a couple of small artifacts in the pulls. If you have the time, I would still be interested in your method. I'm sure it would be quicker and cleaner. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks, Dave. That is similar to what I ended up doing but your use of the guide lines made the model cleaner. I used end points and not everything lined up correctly so it created a lot more work cleaning things up.

A couple more general questions.

How do you adjust the number of segments in an arc? I thought I saw it one time and now I can't find it again.

What do you consider the best source of SU self-training?

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

That's where I saw it at. I won't forget it again.

No, I didn't use the Skin plugin. I played with it a little bit but, couldn't get it to do what I wanted. More practice needed there too.

Jack


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

Yep. That's why it took me so long to draw. I redraw the pull using your method and see if I can get rid of the small errors in mine.


----------

